# Blade holders - good for anything?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

I worked for one company that always used blade holders(for main line machines), and one that doesn't use them at all.

I was just wondering - do these serve any purpose that anyone is aware of? I mean the bolt holding the blade in does just fine at keeping the blade in. And the larger blade holders actually hamper the blade from going through the line.

So anyone know if there is ever a point to using one of these?


----------



## Drain Pro (Nov 3, 2013)

One benefit of a blade holder, is the ability to run the machine in reverse. If the blade was only bolted to the cable end, when the machine was in reverse I could see it coming loose. With the brass blade holders, there is a groove that the blade sits it, preventing it from coming loose. Also, I feel it protects the blade. Blade holders give the actual blade a little more support down on the base of the blade. This helps when jumping traps or encountering tough blockages. Finally, it makes blade changing easier. I can pop a new blade on and off in seconds. If I didn't have a blade holder I'd be constantly fumbling with a nut and washer.


----------



## love2surf927 (Dec 22, 2011)

Pictures? I don't do much drain cleaning but wish to get into it eventually. Just curious what a blade holder is and also how does running the machine in reverse make the bolt come loose?


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Putting a blade on a cable with out a blade holder is goofy. The blade holder keeps the blade turning with the cable. With out a blade holder the cutter will get caught in the blockage and no longer turn with the cable as the cable is turning.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I use the DuraCable style blades in a C1 chuck without a "Blade Holder"

The 3/8" bolt and lockwasher holds them securely with out coming lose or allowing them to turn...

Allegedly you can run the machine in reverse and spin the blade off if you are caught in the line...

However, the one time I was caught bad enough to try that (The cutter was under the pipe through a rotted out bottom) I couldn't get it to spin loose.


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Redwood said:


> I use the DuraCable style blades in a C1 chuck without a "Blade Holder"
> 
> The 3/8" bolt and lockwasher holds them securely with out coming lose or allowing them to turn...
> 
> ...


Yeah I can testify that the blade still turns just fine even without a blade holder on, if you've got it bolted down well enough.

We don't run our machines in reverse unless it's to free them, otherwise it binds up the cable inside the cage too easily in reverse.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

I run my sectional machine in reverse most of the time so they self feed. I have blade holders.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I guess I should clarify my statement...
The closest I have ever been to a sectional machine was pulling a cable out of the line that someone left behind....

I'm a drum machine guy and I have an auto feed on the machine...

Looks good from sitting on my bucket....:laughing:


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

I have posted pictures of me running a sectional rod while sitting on a bucket the whole time.

Also I can easily rod a main line on reverse with a 1065 with an autofeed.


----------

